# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Barajas trucadas

## BusyMan

Teneis la invisible, usais la b'wave, habeis reservado la erazer, comprasteis una biselada, haceis un juego con la svengali...

Como sois capaces de montar una rutina con esos elementos? Sacais una baraja, haceis un juego, recibís aplausos, sacais otra baraja, haceis un juego, reci... bueno, o no, sacais otra baraja, haceis otro juego...?

Cuantos juegos sois capaces de hacer, o se pueden hacer, con vuestras superbarajas de 20 euros?

Cuantos cambios insospechados de baraja conoceis y usais para que parezca que es la misma?

En ascuas me teneis. Contestad que es un tema que me interesa muchísimo.

----------


## YaGo

Busy, eso es fácil, cambio técnico de baraja de manera constante.Ya sabemos que es fácil hacer eso   :Lol:

----------


## pujoman

Yo lo que hago es usar dos colores de baraja, la azul y la roja, me preparo las barajs en orden, biseladas etc y las rojas las tengo en un bolsillo y las azules en el otro, en ls barajas dejo el celofan xa identificar si es baraja normal o preparada o trucada... y les digo que a mi personalmente no me gusta hacer juegos con 1 sola baraj, me gusta combinarlo rojo/azul.. y no queda mal, parece que sea la misma roja o la misma azul y si me dicen algo de pq tantas barajas (si notan algo claro) les hago la carta rota y recompuesta y les digo...por eso mismo.

saludos

----------


## ign

Para muchos, es lo más cómodo: prefieren comprar juegos hechos a tener que estudiar un libro. Conozco a uno que se gastó 70 euros en tiendamagia en... ¡Cuatro juegos! Cuatro barajas diferentes, con las que sólo se puede realizar un efecto (Cardtoon, NFW...) y las cuales no pueden ser examinadas.
Reconozco que yo también me quedé alucinado cuando cogí mi primera radio o invisible, pero a la larga, no se les puede sacar tanto partido como a una baraja normal.
Ya se ha dicho varias veces en este foro: por lo que cuestan 2 ó 3 juegos, te compras un libro del que puedes sacar 40... Y yo soy de esa opinión, lo cual no quita usar de vez en cuando algún mazo especial, como puede ser la invisible.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ignoto

Yo soy un comprador de juegos... que jamás presento al público.
Me los compro para mi disfrute personal. Solamente le he hecho los aros ninja una vez a una persona (vino de visita mientras practicaba) aunque si que tengo previsto utilizar una variante de la preducción de Gilligan.
Para conseguir contratos no me corto en llevar una invisible (ahora sustituida por un juego de mentalismo que requiere menos cosas aún) o una economía china.
Para actuar, las barajas preparadas me parecen una soberana estupidez en magia de cerca. Son caras y dan poco "rendimiento".
Si es por las mesas, vale mas un juego de paquetitos que puedas hacer en las manos (o no usar cartas, que es casi mejor).
Aún así, repito, suelo comprarme "cosas" de esas por el placer de aprender magia (también es magia el ingenio para montarlas) pero me ratifico en que es una demostración de capacidad intelectual mermada el pretender actuar con ellas. Es como el que se compra un taladro y pretende montar una carpintería con él. Después se queja de que no corta ni lija.

----------


## magomago

Buena cuestion Busyman,tienes toda la razon,pero pienso que los magos tambien somos algo coleccionistas,siempre queremos la ultima novedad,queremos presentarle a nuestro amigo mago el ultimo invento en baraja ultratrucada y con la mayor limpieza para los magos.
Igual es muy complicado hacerle una sesion para un publico profano con mas de una baraja trucada porque se daria cuenta,aunque de vez en cuando te puedes dar algun lujo.
Como dice Ignoto a veces te compras juegos para disfrute personal,juegos que igual solo haces una o dos veces o quizas nunca que luego abandonas en el cajon de los juegos que algun dia haras pero que al final nunca acabas haciendo.
Reconozco que a veces es un vicio comprar cosas inutiles,pero bueno cuando tenemos una pasion a veces tenemos algun caprichito y si alguien tiene dinero pues que lo gaste donde quiera,y a veces pues inutilmente,pero creo que eso ocurre en casi todos las aficciones que se tiene no?.

----------


## Dramagic

Solo dejo una reflexión al respecto. Pienso que en una sesión de magia, el público, SOLO debe "ver" una baraja, o como mucho dos ( una azul y otra roja) si se utilizan en algun juego las dos juntas.

 En el momento en el que el espectador sospeche que hay más de una baraja en juego, se rompe la magia.

Un saludo.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Mago e Ignoto han dado en el clavo. A todos los que nos apasiona la magia tenemos algo de compradores compulsivos, de coleccionistas de juegos, y una tremenda curiosidad... Además las publicidades del mundo de la magia, alimentan mucho esta curiosidad. Y las ganas de saber e investigar nuevos juegos hace que, a veces, realices compras inútiles. Ojo, en el mundo de la mágia no se debe desperdiciar nada, también existe el bricolaje de la magia... Hoy mismo comentaba con Antonio Romero por email este tema.... hace falta mucho bricolajero de la magia, para mejorar los juegos o artilúgios que ya tenemos. No estaría mal abrir un post sobre como hemos adaptado algunos juegos que eran "impresentables" en su comienzo, y como las ideas, las mejora y las variaciones han hecho que ese raven reel, incómodo de utilizar, a servido para tener un raven normal y además... un anillo en la cartera o el monedero (por ejemplo).

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## ARENA

Un cirujano deja de ser mejor cirujano por utilizar bisturi laser que el que utiliza un bisturi normal?

Creo que debemos de aprovecharnos de la mente creativa y la tecnologia de quien desarrolla las barajas trucadas.

En mi caso que soy novato en esto, no me siento muy seguro con los forzajes. por lo cual llevo una baraja de forzaje por si me fallan, si haces un par de trucos con la baraja normal y la guardas , haces otra cosa con bolas de esponja o con cigarros por ejemplo , cuando sacas la baraja de forzaje nadie se cuestiona que lleves mas de una, es mas yo suelo llevar 3:
Normal
Forzaje
Invisible 

ademas de barajas con dorso de otro color, preparadas por mi etc.

----------


## BusyMan

Un cirujano se estudia el libro de como operar del ojo izquierdo a Paco o se compra un libro de oftalmología?

No, yo es que ojos derechos... quita quita, a mi dame los izquierdos.

Y de qué te sirve forzar una carta con una baraja de forzaje? La fuerzas, la devuelves, guardas la baraja y sacas la normal? o así a pelo le dices... ummm es el tres de picas, a qué soy bueno?
Oye, que lo digo por incultura eh? no se que hacer con ellas.

Prefiero hacer un forzaje cruzado (primeras páginas del Canutillo que tanto os gusta) que no tiene problemas.

----------


## kraken69

pues creo que definitivamente es muchomejor presentar trucos con una varaja normal ya que esta la puedes dar a examinar sin ningun problema ademas existen muchisimos trucos con barajas normales y con practica puedes hacer maravillas con la manipulacion empalmes forzajes saltos falzas mesclas abanicos acordeones barajeos etc, etc, etc, y todo esto y mas, con una sola baraja que como ya lo he dicho la puedes dar a examinar y asi se quedan con el ojo mas cuadrado aun, claro todo esto significa practica, practica, practica y practica saludos a todos....

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Un cirujano deja de ser mejor cirujano por utilizar bisturi laser que el que utiliza un bisturi normal?
> 
> Creo que debemos de aprovecharnos de la mente creativa y la tecnologia de quien desarrolla las barajas trucadas.
> 
> En mi caso que soy novato en esto, no me siento muy seguro con los forzajes. por lo cual llevo una baraja de forzaje por si me fallan, si haces un par de trucos con la baraja normal y la guardas , haces otra cosa con bolas de esponja o con cigarros por ejemplo , cuando sacas la baraja de forzaje nadie se cuestiona que lleves mas de una, es mas yo suelo llevar 3:
> Normal
> Forzaje
> Invisible
> 
> ademas de barajas con dorso de otro color, preparadas por mi etc.


Hay muchos tipos de forzajes, la mar de sencillos y limpios si los haces bien (véase por mezcla Hindú, por numeros... o menos sencillo pero de lo mejor, el clásico) Pero pudiendo hacerte una baraja mneómonica, que el "forzaje" es que te cojan la corta que cojan, siempre sabes la que se ha llevado... y encima no tienes ningún miedo a que te examine la baraja, por que es totalmente normal.

Entonces yo me pregunto... para qué la de Forzaje? Aunque más que por el forzaje en si, esta alguna vez puede venir muy bien para hacer un efecto muy espectacular, con mucho azar, como el que se vió en "Il.lusionadors" que le hizieron la primera semana a Nacho Vidal.

Sobre la pregunta de Busyman... yo no suelo ver bien usar más de una (como muy mucho 2) barajas trucadas en una misma sesión, en este caso es tan fácil como empezar con una Invisible (por ejemplo), el siguiente juego dices de usar por ejemplo uno de billetes (dejas la baraja) y dentro d un par más donde no tengan que ver las cartas, la "vuelves" a cojer, que en este caso es la Svengali (con el mismo dorso, ni dudarán que es otra...)

En el peor de los casos, puedes hacer que te has dejado algo en el bolsillo (como una varita o cualquier accesorio) y en este momento haces un cambio rápido de meter y sacar la mano.
Nosé, no es tan difícil, con un poco de imaginación le puedes sacar bastante provecho a este tipo de efectos de cuando en cuando.
Saludos

----------


## ARENA

El truco que yo hago con la baraja de forzaje en un sentido es el de las cenizas, pido que cogan una carta se la aprendan y la quemen. Como trabajas con cenizas , fuego etc es muy natural que cuando la gente coja la carta te guardes el resto para que no se estropee, si despues de hacer el truco te piden la baraja para examinarla sacas una normal a la que previamente le quitaste la que forzaste , creeme habre hecho este truco 1000 veces y nunca nadie ha dudado de que forze la carta.

----------


## ignoto

¿Y qué utilidad tiene la baraja de forzaje en ese juego en concreto?
Se puede hacer con una baraja normal y corriente (Sistema "ya procuro").

Yo me compraría un bolígrafo o lápiz telequinético y haría la rutina de HEnry Evans. Se fuerza una carta y se le hace sentarse, al "forzado", a tu lado. Que corte venticatorce veces. Se pone el bolígrafo (o lápiz) telequinético sobre un vaso y que el "público" vaya pasando cartas una a una sin verlas. Cuando el bolígrafo (o lápiz) caiga, su carta estará en su mano o será la que quede en top. 
Te montas una charla y aprovechas la baraja radio como es debido.

Si no tienes el bolígrafo (o lápiz) siempre puedes "encontrarla" de una cuchillada.

----------


## ARENA

Que utilidad tiene ?

1- Nunca te falla el forzaje

2- Tienes 52 cartas para quemar sin hechar a perder una baraja

----------


## BITTOR

Yo la verdad es que tambien soy un comprador compulsivo,soy muy curioso,pero cuando hay algun trucaje no me siento comodo,yo tengo la invisible y la biselada y solo las he usado una par de veces;de todas formas Busyman no hay que usar las barajas trucadas todas en la misma sesion,puedes hacer una sesion con cartas normales y cuando hayas acabado guardarte la baraja en el bolsillo y esperar a que te pidan mas y cuando eso pase decirles que les haces el ultimo juego y entonces sacar del mismo bolsillo la baraja trucada y hacer un ultimo juego.Igual que si haces una rutina de monedas puedes acabar con el grand hopping half euro o haces una cigarrillos y les haces el cigarrillo en la nariz o lo que sea.Yo cuando no sabia ni como aprender magia tenia un libro de Tony Binarelli y en el venia un juego que se llamaba creo la baraja fantasma en el cual alguien cogia una carta de la baraja y la metias por donde el keria y un pase magico y la baraja se animaba y salia la carta solita de la baraja,esa fue mi primera baraja trucada y ademas echa por mi(no disfrute poco ni nada haciendomela) y yo nunca tuve ningun problema de que pensaran que era una baraja trucada,hacias un abanico,forzabas a que cogieran de arriba,cerrabas,driblabas,en fin,hacias que la baraja pareciera normal,ademas yo siempre llevaba otra igual sin trucar en el bolsillo y cuando me guardaba esta tranquilamente y me pedian mas o que se lo volviera a repetir pues sacaba al de un rato la otra y ya esta.No creo que la gente solo haga juegos con barajas trucadas,a mi al menos no me llenaria.
Por cierto Arena si supieras la de metodos para forzar que hay y que algunos son hasta tontos y caraduras (no requieren apenas manipulacion aunque son muy eficaces)no usarias la baraja de forzaje.

----------


## hechicero

Arena, ¿hablas en serio? :shock: 



> Que utilidad tiene ?
> 
> 1- Nunca te falla el forzaje
> 
> 2- Tienes 52 cartas para quemar sin hechar a perder una baraja


1.-El mago más novato sabe hacer más de un forzaje de cartas sencillo sin tener que recurrir a una baraja trucada para eso.
2.-Es preferible quemar una carta de una barja normal que cuesta la mitad que una baraja "de un sentido" y tienen las mismas cartas
3. Con la baraja normal puedes hacer juegos antes y después del de las cenizas

PD: ¿de verdad has hecho ese truco 1000 veces? _Baraja forzaje un sentido en tiendamagia 5,49 € (0,11 céntimos cada carta) 1000 cartas quemadas ¡¡¡¡105 € !!!!_ En serio, por ese dinero ¿no te compensaría aprender un forzaje y hacerlo con barajas "de los chinos" que además te servirían para hacer más magia?

----------


## ign

En todos los libros de iniciación a la magia viene algún tipo de forzaje, el mejor ejemplo son los tan recomendados (y con razón) Canuto y Giobbi 1.
Tengo los dos y ambos te explican forzajes con habilidad y sin habilidad, hay unos cuantos, por lo que es difícil que no te guste ninguno.
Hay un forzaje que se llamaba "por corte en cruz" creo, que incluso viene explicado... ¡¡¡En el manual del "Magia Borrás"!!! Intenta ir aprendiendo forzajes y ves usándolos poco a poco, verás como terminas desechando tu baraja de forzaje, aunque la puedes utilizar para ir reponiendo la carta que fuerzas y que después quemas, firmas, regalas, etc...

----------


## currichi

Está claro que hay forzajes muy fáciles de ejecutar, seguros y muy convincentes, que se podrían usar en lugar de una baraja con todas las cartas iguales, para eso, es mejor utilizar una baraja radio y, así por lo menos puedes mostrar al público cartas diferentes. Concretamente este tipo de baraja (one way), yo la uso para forzar al espectador a coger la única carta que no es igual a las demás.

Personalmente no tengo ninguna duda en utilizar cuantos medios estén a mi alcance (barajas trucadas o cualquier otro accesorio), si el efecto a lograr no se puede realizar con medio naturales o hace que el clímax final gane en contundencia.

Se que hay detractores del uso de este tipo de accesorios y se creen mejores magos por que no los necesitan para hacer su magia. Mi posición personal es que no tengo nada que demostrarles a ellos y es la reacción del público la que me orienta en este sentido, si en algún momento me presento a algún concurso (que va ser que no) ya vería la conveniencia o no de su utilización.

Salud

----------


## BusyMan

Qué baraja trucada te permite hacer algo que no se pueda mediante una baraja normal y métodos manipulativos?

----------


## currichi

¿Como se podría hacer "Diminishing return" sin esa baraja especial?.

En mi anterior intervención donde puse "no se puede realizar con medios naturales" tenía que haber puesto "no lo puedo ralizar...".

Hecha esta aclaración, te comento que las barajas que uso muy corrientemente son las siguientes: cara blanca, dorso blanco, doble cara, doble dorso, cara y dorso blanco y otras.

Lógicamente no uso estas barajas aisladamente, sino que con una combinación entre ellas  y las normales, consigo efectos que, difícilmente, lograría sin estos medios y me dan mucho juego, y, si los tengo a mi alcance, ¿por qué no los voy a usar?

Ya dije anteriormente que no tengo que demostrar nada a nadie, mi calidad de mago, sólo tuve que demostrarla en el acceso al Círculo Mágico al que pertenezco. Si veo que el público disfruta con lo que hago, me doy por muy satisfecho.

Con esto, no quiero decir que me dedique a hacer magia fácil y no recomiende el estudio de cuantas técnicas podamos y las pongamos en práctica hasta su total asimilación, sino que no hay que descartar por sistema los medios que tenemos, que nos pueden ayudar a sorprender y alegrar a los demas. Os prometo que todos, todos, todos los días estoy estudiando y practicando, y, cuando no lo hago, es que estoy en los foros.

Salud

----------


## BITTOR

> Qué baraja trucada te permite hacer algo que no se pueda mediante una baraja normal y métodos manipulativos?


Pues la verdad es que en eso tienes razon BusyMan pero y la limpieza de hacerlo con una baraja trucada?no es lo mismo aunque aqui entra en debate si te sientes realizado con una baraja trucada o no,mi problema es otro,a mi no me gustan demasiado porque no me siento seguro con las cosas trucadas,soy mas de tecnicas para hacer las cosas.

----------


## ARENA

Yo la verdad es que  envidio a la gente que domina las tecnicas porque me encantaria llevar solo 52 cartas y poder hacer muchos trucos ,pero en mi caso como muchas cosas todavia me fallan prefiero asegurar que los trucos salgan bien , es por eso que utilizo las barajas trucadas y creanme cuando me invitan a una boda y me piden que lleve cartas tengo que cargar 4 cartas para hacer unos 10 trucos,por ejemplo. Conozco muchas tecnicas para hacer la ambiciosa y espero un dia hacerla sin ningun fallo pero por ahora si no quiero quedar mal en una boda hago la ambiciosa pero con la Svengali. Igual que los forzajes me encantaria que el clasico me saliera el 100% de las veces pero como todavia no es asi llevo la de forzaje.
Como no domine las tecnicas rapidamente voy a tener que ir a todos lados con una mochila, porque ademas de las barajas llevo FP, Bolas de esponja, Papeles flash etc.

----------


## BITTOR

Comprate los libros que te dicho en el post de cartomagia de "libro o dvd?" y ya veras,tienes un montonazo de juegos con una baraja normal y son unos efectos increibles,ademas ya veras que no es tan dificil aprender las tecnicas y que algunas te van a salir a la primera como si la tecnica estuviera escrita para ti.Olvidate del forzaje clasico de momento y mientras lo practicas aprende otros que son igual de efectivos y facilisimos(alguno solo requiere misdireccion),que no te de miedo la tecnica que la cartomagia no es tan dificil(creo que la numismagia si que requiere mas habilidad),te lo digo yo que seguro que soy de los mas patosos del foro.Si no te apetece aprender tecnica por tiempo o por lo que sea comprate los Roberto Ligh que son juegos automaticos y sin apenas tecnica creo.

----------


## Dieguini

> Como sois capaces de montar una rutina con esos elementos? Sacais una baraja, haceis un juego, recibís aplausos, sacais otra baraja, haceis un juego, reci... bueno, o no, sacais otra baraja, haceis otro juego...?
> 
> Cuantos juegos sois capaces de hacer, o se pueden hacer, con vuestras superbarajas de 20 euros?
> 
> Cuantos cambios insospechados de baraja conoceis y usais para que parezca que es la misma?
> 
> En ascuas me teneis. Contestad que es un tema que me interesa muchísimo.


Volviendo al inicio del hilo, no hago nada que no sean cartas, así que no puedo intercalar un juego con pañuelos, monedas, cuerdas, etc. para hacer un cambio de baraja sin que pegue el cante. Y no me refiero ya a utilizar barajas trucadas sino simplemente *ordenadas* para distintos juegos.

¿Qué haceis vosotros para hacer en la misma sesión juegos que requieren distintas ordenaciones y no pueden ser encadenados? ¿Y para hacer una wild card después de que el espectador haya examinado la baraja del juego anterior? ¿Cual es la forma mas sencilla para vosotros de hacer el cambio de baraja de forma que pase desapercibido?

A mí también me interesa muchísimo...   :Oops:

----------


## Nether

Yo xa empezar a menos q vaya a algun sitio especificamente xa hacer magia, solo saco la bicycle normal y he aprendido q en muchas ocasiones la gente se keda tan impresionada con un truco de baraja normal como de baraja trucada. Ellos no ven la diferencia entre un truco basado en tecnica 100% manual y un truco q nos ha costado 15 euros.

X poner un ejemplo, si la devano acabase de salir ahora al mercado y ninguno de nosotros hubiera visto una en su vida, flipariamos xq no entenderiamos xq sube la carta ya q no es algo q se pueda lograr con baraja normal. Sin embargo mucha veces podemos ver un truco q no conocemos xo q se realiza 100% en baraja normal y mas o menos podemos intuir cuando esta haciendo doble lift, empalme, o q es muy posible q haya hecho algun vistazo, etc.
Al publico profano le resulta igual de ilogico un color change normalito o el efecto de la invisible.

Yo creo q las barajas especiales deben ser un complemento puntual a una actuacion basada sobre todo en baraja normal(hablo sobre todo en la magia de calle)

En cuanto a barajas trucadas, las hay como la nudista q tdv no acabo de entender muy bien donde esta la necesidad de hacer una baraja especial xa ese efecto(a parte de ganar pasta)
Es mas, creo q el uso excesivo de barajas trucadas en la gente q empieza es como un cancer. Si ven q con la biselada no les hace falta aprender a usar cartas guia, xa q van a aprender?

----------


## javimental

Las barajas especiales, son un elemento mas dentro de la magia. El cambio de billete se puede hacer a manos limpias, con FP, o con billetes especiales, cada uno que utilice con el que se encuentre mas cómodo y por supuesto que sea indetectable para el público.
En cuanto a la Baraja nudista, he visto presentaciones en escenario verdaderamente poeticas, pero esto es como todo, opinable.

----------


## Jotedem

> Qué baraja trucada te permite hacer algo que no se pueda mediante una baraja normal y métodos manipulativos?


la invisible te permite ubicar una carta abriendo la baraja y mstrando que es la "unica" dada vuelta. creo que sin un control o un set up  no puedes hacer eso con una normal, claro, en la smismas condiciones (baraja sale de la caja y se realiza la busqueda, no controlando).

en lo particular, creo que la barajas trucadas si son buenas y dan buenisimo efecto "magico" pero siempre es mas limpio utilizar barajas normales par alos efectos pues pueden ser dadas a revisar y no tienes que andar cuidando cosas como no abrir en cinta la radio o no dar vuelta dos veces la invisible, auque si he de reconocer que la invisible sirve para salir de mas de un apuro, en el caso eventual de que pierdas un control, cometas algun error al intentar forzar o pasen esas cosas del destino, es garantizado que siempre servira de salida, lo que par ami e smas que suficente razon para cargar una encima en el momento de poder "resolver problemas", quizas no para presentacion pero si cargarla en caso de sufrir algun accidente inesperado, siempre salvara.

----------


## Dogma

La única baraja trucada que realmente he usado ha sido la invisible. Me da bastante seguridad llevarla encima. Cuando pierdo un control, pregunto la carta y saco la invisible. Magia. Me ha salvado mas de un truco. 
Por supuesto, compro todas las barajas trucadas que puedo. ¿Afan de coleccionismo? ¿Curiosidad?
De todas formas, cuando aprendo un truco nuevo, con una baraja nueva, se lo hago a unas cuantas personas que son mi "campo de prueba", y luego van al cajón.
Estoy de acuerdo en que lo mejor es usar siempre una baraja normal, pero las otras son muy tentadoras.

----------


## dako

Yo no las uso porque no son practicas para llevar en el bolsillo, sino tengo que llevar coomo 3 mazos. pero se podría usar para escenario eso si estoy de acuerdo o en un show.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Bueno, hacía tiempo que no posteaba.

¿Barajas trucadas? ¿Pero existen?  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: .

¿Varias barajas? ¿Pero no hacíamos magia?  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: .

 :Arrow:  Punto 1: De como la manipulación sustituye el trucaje.

¿Existen juegos que no se puedan hacer con baraja normal y métodos manipulativos? No. Quizás son menos directos, o limpios (y esto de la limpieza es muy relativo, que me conozco a un tal Dramagic, que mete una carta en el centro de la baraja y ya la tiene empalmada con una limpieza ACOJONANTE). Pero todo se puede.

Dimini... no se qué Returns? Eso y más con una baraja normal, eso y más, para más señas: A la carta de Woody Aragón, ahí vereis reducciones, pintajes reductivos y de todo. Y ya ni te digo para hacerlas grandes, desapariciones, reapariciones, etc, etc, etc...

Lo que pasa que eso requiere ESFUERZO.

¿Ejemplos?

A montones. Los ases McDonald's y Ascanio. Las Wild Card y el Incauto de Pepe (anteriormente versionado por Kaps con lapping), la Svengali con una simple ambiciosa bien hecha y construida, la Svengali con el En Todas Partes Y En Ninguna (Kaps, Vernon, Arturo, Roberto, Tamariz, *Hofzinser* (OJO! cuando la Svengali aun estaba en fase de parto este hombre ya había fallecido!), ¿Cy Enfield?, etc...).

Y así podríamos seguir erre que erre. 

La manipulación otorga una limpieza que el trucaje no ofrece (normalmente, porque como ya veremos más adelante, esto bien hecho, también lo ofrece, el problema es el concepto de BUENA MAGIA, no el uso de trucajes en sí). Otorga una limpieza "después de", y bien hecho (deberíais ver a Miguel Ángel Fernández de Sevilla haciendo empalmes, o al mismísimo Miguel Gómez de ¿Madrid? [creo] haciendolos) es insospechado. Mismo para enfiles, cambios, saltos, o cualquier técnica comprometida, con el debido estudio de la estructura de la rutina y del momento, todo queda sumergido en acciones normales e inocuas normalmente.

Si se consigue esa perfección técnica (yo la he visto en muchos) el trucaje es casi inservible, e incluso ofrece pegas porque ya no se acaba tan limpio. Y repito, si la rutina está bien estructurada y sólidamente construida (y bien trenzada), también acabas limpio.

El problema es ese: BUENA MAGIA. Y Buena magia no es comprar un juego, baraja, secreto o libro y hacerlo mañana. Es comprarlo, pensar, darle vueltas, intruducirlo en rutinas de forma que sean MILAGRITOS.

Pero eso requiere esfuerzo: la Buena Magia (nada que ver con el libro de Darwin-ni-yo-me-creo-algunas-cosas-Ortiz).

 :Arrow:  Punto 2: De como hacer milagros de distintas BARAJAS con "sólo" una.

Pues para ese que sólo usa barajas normales, y pide (con dos huevos con perdón) cómo poder hacer cambios, ordenaciones, y demás: leer, leer, y leer. Juan en su Mnemónica da cambios de barajas hasta en los cantos del libro, en la propia bibliografía comentada (no viene en el PDF que teneis) vienen varios cambios. Ordenaciones a la vista, estrategias y demás.

Aunque volvemos al mismo punto: magia arrutinada, buena magia. Que un efecto te lleve a la preparación o set-up de otro.

A modo de "rápido" consejo decir que en: Gran Escuela Cartomágica Volumen 4 de Roberto Giobbi, existe un efectazo (tremendísimo) en el sacas de un estuche que se ha sellado una carta que es FIRMADA incluso, de tu bolsillo. Ni que decir tiene que es sencillisimo (e ingeniosísimo) y que además es un TREMENDO MAZAZO. A parte de salir con baraja nueva, con esos "consejos de Woody" en su libro de su mnemónica en la que nos dice cosas como que la carta BOTTOM sea la misma en la baraja que entra nueva, y encima... tenga la misma carta FIRMADA! No hay cambio que se perciba, y menos cuando tu actitud es la de estar presentando un MILAGRO y no presentando un "medio para cambiar la baraja sin que os deis cuenta".

En el mismo libro (GEC4) Roberto explica la Baraja troyana. Esto es CASI un PURO MILAGRO, yo lo he presentado como juego aislado sin usar el cambio de baraja y potenciandolo con las emociones y dotándolo de una presentación, detalles y estructura fortísimas y os aseguro que se me han caido de la silla 2 espectadores al verlo. 

Como cambio ya ni os cuento...

Aunque tampoco hay que esforzarse mucho. Se hace una buena rutina de "sentidos", y como último sentido se usa el tacto, se fuerza una carta, se firma, se mete en la baraja, al bolsillo, y cuando el espectador diga STOP, se saca la elegida (mientras vamos sacando cartas de la otra baraja que también tenemos en el bolsillo y poniendolas boca-abajo). Cuando sale la carta es IMPACTANTE, a la par que nadie repara mientras vuelves la carta y te aplauden en como sacas el resto de "la misma baraja" (otra).

Esto es del GENIO RENÉ.

Y así hay miles de métodos, imaginación al poder.

Si quieres un cambio rápido, lleva pantalón con bolsillos anchos o chaqueta: en la mano izquierda llevas la baraja en posición de dar, la derecha se mete para sacar un billete en el bolsillo derecho, la izquierda para sacar un boli, sale primero la derecha y luego la izquierda, una con el billete y la otra con el boli (inventate el juego, no es difícil), en el trayecto se ha cambiado la baraja.

Ultimo consejo: no usar un efecto que evidencie la nueva baraja en seguida. Hacer uno o dos mazazos más que no se basen en el secreto de esta baraja, alguna que otra acción en la que se muestre una baraja supuestamente real (que hagan de paréntesis brutales de olvido) y a dejarlos boquiabiertos.

Esto lo hace Juan en teatros: sale con mnemónica, hace algunos juegos, cambia la baraja por un todo en orden (cuando no hace faros claro está), hace el Triunfo de Vernon con carta PENSADA (menudo mazazo) y luego el todo en ORDEN.

 :Arrow:  Punto 3: De como usar esas barajas como MEDIOS y no como EFECTOS en sí.

Eso, comprar una baraja trucada, exceptuando la Invisible, debe de sernos un estimulante para dar rienda suelta a nuestra imaginación creando rutinas con cartas normales y finalizando con uno o varios mazazos con la baraja trucada (siempre y cuando se acabe limpio o dentro de una lógica). No como efecto en sí.

Es como si te compras una cartera sólo para hacer la carta a la cartera, si está bien pensada la rutina, de la cartera saldrán billetes, tarjetas de visitas y demás, y por último acabará la carta en la cartera. Un ejemplo de esto es la cartera Himber. No existe ninguna otra (repito: NINGUNA) que sirvan tan de "medio" y no de "efecto" en sí. A parte de que lo puede ser.

Se pueden descargar cartas trucadas, insertarlas, hacer cartas a la cartera, apariciones, desapariciones. De todo.

Pues con las barajas trucadas lo mismo, siempre y cuando la baraja merezca la pena: un forzaje en cruz, con su respectiva presentación-justificación y su paréntesis de olvido oportuno es mucho más potente que una baraja de forzaje (a donde vamos a parar? Barajas para dobles ?).

La invisible es una de esas barajas que sirve como EFECTO en SÍ, por su limpieza y su potencia, aunque repito: con baraja normal tenemos MNEMONICOSIS POR TELEFONO que es igual de BRUTO (y a veces más) que la invisible. Aun así, para manejar la invisible yo aconsejo leerse el juego "El Milagro" de la baraja multiefecto tal y como lo explica Juan: menudo manejo de la invisible y no se ve un dorso, sino muchísimos.

Aunque repito: con mnemónica se consigue un efecto muchísimo más bruto normalmente. Eso sí, usada con cabeza, la invisible es TOTALMENTE BRUTAL (leer cómo la usa Juan tras la mnemónicosis, y vereis a qué me refiero con BUENA MAGIA: cambia la baraja, y la vuelve a cambiar en su correspondiente tiendo débil para quedar limpio).

Ala.

Saludines.

----------


## eidanyoson

Se te echaba de menos. Será que me gusta aprender, o que no me guta leer entre lineas para sacar concusiones inexistentes.
  Un placer releerte MJJ  :D

----------


## Marco Antonio

coincido plenamente con mi amigo. Se te echaba de menos.

----------


## ign

Me alegro un montón de volver a leerte, y más en un mensaje tan interesante (de los mejores que he leído últimamente).

Un saludo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Me alegra que a algunos os haya molado el post.  :D 

Nunca me he ido, simplemente leía y no participaba. Yo no me dedico a decir ahora me voy, ahora vuelvo. Si me tengo que ir de un foro, ni lo digo. Es más, eso que he leido de que yo había dejado de postear como si me hubiese ido, pues no, dejé de postear porque uno tiene trabajo, estudios, problemas, etc. Lo que todos teneis y seguro que no siempre podeis postear con la misma asiduidad, y cuando volvía de las tareas lo que menos me apetecía era escribir (estoy actualmente picando código en proyectos), os leía, pero no tenía ganas de escribir mucho.

Un abrazo!

----------


## ignoto

¡Plas, plas, plas, plas, plas!
(No vale repetir lo de la publicidad de Xavier Tápias).

Encantado de disfrutar leyéndote de nuevo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¡Plas, plas, plas, plas, plas!
> .


Bueno, tampoco es plan de abofetearle por lo que te ha dicho en el hilo de ¿Qué hago?   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Como esto es un foro público os anuncio que el post de MJJ acaba de ser corta/pegado en mi pequeño documento sobre 'cosas importantes' de la magia. Con todo el morro.

Gracias 'emyeiyei'.

----------


## ingodwetrust

Es que tiene tela el post del mozo... Se agradece leer cuando hay fundamento en lo escrito, y más si encima está escrito por uno de los grandes del foro como es MJJMarkos. Suelo pasar por Sevilla casi todas las semanas por cuestiones de trabajo, a ver si un día coincido con una actuación tuya y voy a verte, que tiene que ser una gozada. 

Un abrazo MJJMarkos, y gracias de nuevo por el post.

----------

